# Egg laying trick



## shellfreak (May 16, 2015)

My Russian was test digging for three days. She could find the right spot. A friend told me to put her in a container that is slightly bigger then her. Fill it with 10" of substrate. Put it in a dark room. Place a heat lamp above her. For some strange phenomena she will start digging. I gave it a shot. Within hours she started digging. I'm time lapsing the process now.


----------



## shellfreak (May 16, 2015)




----------



## leigti (May 16, 2015)

That's a good trick to know. Thanks for sharing. @Jodie might find this helpful soon.


----------



## Jodie (May 16, 2015)

leigti said:


> That's a good trick to know. Thanks for sharing. @Jodie might find this helpful soon.


Thank you. I didn't get this alert for some reason. I will definitely remember this though. Wonder if it works for leopards too.


----------



## leigti (May 16, 2015)

Jodie said:


> Thank you. I didn't get this alert for some reason. I will definitely remember this though. Wonder if it works for leopards too.


Did your leopard ever lay eggs? How is she doing?


----------



## Big B (May 17, 2015)

That's cool I'll have to give it a try. Thanks for sharing. Best of luck with the eggs.


----------



## shellfreak (May 17, 2015)

Thanks. I normally let them lay naturally outside. But she was struggling for three days and the males were relentless. As soon as she started digging the males would start the ritual. I have a ibera Greek that test dug yesterday, so if she doesn't lay over the next few days, I'll try it with her. And keep you posted. Would love to see if anyone on her has an explanation why this occurs. I'm thinking its a stress response. Just like humans. If a pregnant woman goes into high stress it could trigger labor. A small enclosed area in a dark room might cause her to go into stress and spark "labor". I'm not a big fan of this if that's the case, but if the risk of her not laying outweighs the short amount of stress. Then I guess it's okay.


----------



## Jodie (May 17, 2015)

shellfreak said:


> Thanks. I normally let them lay naturally outside. But she was struggling for three days and the males were relentless. As soon as she started digging the males would start the ritual. I have a ibera Greek that test dug yesterday, so if she doesn't lay over the next few days, I'll try it with her. And keep you posted. Would love to see if anyone on her has an explanation why this occurs. I'm thinking its a stress response. Just like humans. If a pregnant woman goes into high stress it could trigger labor. A small enclosed area in a dark room might cause her to go into stress and spark "labor". I'm not a big fan of this if that's the case, but if the risk of her not laying outweighs the short amount of stress. Then I guess it's okay.


Good point. The stress theory makes sense. I am sure it's not as stressful as going to the vet and being induced though.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (May 17, 2015)

That's awsome


----------



## Tom (May 17, 2015)

Amazing. You keep tortoises for decades and there are still a million new things to learn.

I never would have thought of this and without this thread I would have doubted the technique's effectiveness.

Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## shellfreak (May 17, 2015)

I spoke to Chris Leone today and asked his opinion. Below is his response. 

"They are simply picky and there isn't always a rhyme or reason for why they do what they do. Many tortoises are like that and will nest in the oddest, sometimes what seems like entirely uncomfortable situations when they have ignored what we think is absolutely perfect for them otherwise. Many times, 
optimum nesting areas are hotly contested and females will beat each other up over them. In fact, tonight several eastern Hermann's of ours were mounting, biting, and squeaking as they battled over nesting sites. Then, you'll have one or two that ignore these areas and choose a quiet spot in a tight corner or under a grass or log. They're individuals to say the least and we'll never know what's going on inside their wild (certainly not domesticated) heads. 

Feel free to quote that on the forum. Had a busy night, couldn't get on there. "


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 20, 2015)

Fascinating.
What complex and intriguing creatures they are.


----------



## tortoiseluv4 (May 16, 2019)

What lamp did you use


----------

